# Angriff auf vServer stoppen



## walle_89 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Mein Hoster hat mir letztens eine Email geschickt und mitgeteilt, dass mein vServer von 2 bestimmten IP attackiert wird. Als ich ihn daraufhin ansprach, eben die beiden IP's auszusperren wurde darauf nicht reagiert. Vielmehr ist er der Meinung, dass man den Angriff "einfach" abwarten soll..... Was ich persönlich für keine produktive Lösung halte.
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Server trotzdem im Nachhinein zu schützen, bzw. zu "verteidigen"? Kann man nicht einfach die beiden IP's via htaccess sperren? Oder wird der vermeintliche "Hacker" dann einfach nur paar andere Proxys verwenden?
Lieben Gruß, walle


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2010)

walle_89 hat gesagt.:


> Kann man nicht einfach die beiden IP's via htaccess sperren?



Kann man... http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_authz_host.html#deny

Ob die Saubuam dann ausweichen, sieht man dann ja.


----------



## bofh1337 (4. Februar 2010)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Kann man... http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_authz_host.html#deny
> 
> Ob die Saubuam dann ausweichen, sieht man dann ja.



Das wäre aber genau der falsche Weg, ich nehme mal stark an, das auf dem VPS der Apache mit der Worker-Engine läuft.....dann wäre es pro Anfage rund 1,5 MB für die Worker-Instance....vielmehr sollten die IP-Ranges über IPTables gedropt werden, dann kommt es erst gar nicht mehr zu einer HTTP/FTP/Telnet-Anfrage


----------

